
Scalability of Fork Join Pool - puredanger
http://letitcrash.com/post/17607272336/scalability-of-fork-join-pool
======
mjb
To me, this is a great argument in favor of building on top of products like
Akka rather than implementing the same functionality yourself. It's pretty
clear from Doug Lea's description
([http://cs.oswego.edu/pipermail/concurrency-
interest/2012-Jan...](http://cs.oswego.edu/pipermail/concurrency-
interest/2012-January/008987.html)) that this set of changes would be non-
obvious to people who aren't extremely knowledgeable about the internals of
Java and the semantics of its memory model.

Alone, work stealing and striped locking are not really new solutions to the
problem, but their implementation in JSR166y is really impressive. This is the
kind of framework investment that has high leverage, and will make it much
easier to write highly performant concurrent code in Java (and related
languages) and reduce the need to couple business logic and threading concerns
for high performance.

